# Kayak Shrimping



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure how many SC yakkers we have on here, but shrimp baiting season is just around the corner. If my memory is any good NC always allows baiting for shrimp.

anyway. I worte an article for Coastal ANgler Magazine about kayak shrimping. Click the link and the article is on page 30

Coastal Angler Magazine - Charleston


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats awesome man, thanks for the article. Ive always wanted to try it, but in VA I dont really know if there are any areas holding large enough shrimp. What kind of bait do you use, you mention these bait balls? Id like to give it a shot one day to see whats floating around out there.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bait balls are a mixture of clay, fish meal, a little menhaden oil, and water.

Everyone's mixture is a little different and a matter of personal preference.
I like 50/50 clay and meal, about a cup of oil and just enough water to dampen everything. It should be just barely wet enough to hold together in a ball. 

I make mine between baseball and softball sized, flatten them to about 2 inches thick. That way they don't foll away when the tide starts running.


Check with DNR in VA to see if baiting is legal or if there is a season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i heard that cracked corn is good for bait balls---shrimping


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Too Busy said:


> Bait balls are a mixture of clay, fish meal, a little menhaden oil, and water.
> 
> Everyone's mixture is a little different and a matter of personal preference.
> I like 50/50 clay and meal, about a cup of oil and just enough water to dampen everything. It should be just barely wet enough to hold together in a ball.
> ...


Do you or can you freeze them?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't tried freezing them. I make a fresh batch for each trip. Only takes about 20 minutes because I'm not baiting a huge area.

Keep the fish meal in an air tight container and DON'T let it get damp. If you do it'll go rancid and smell lke ammonia. If that happens, throw it out NOTHING will touch it.

You can find commercial "Bait Binder" all over SC, not sure about other areas. It's ready to go, just add water and make patties.


----------

